# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  كلمات لها حكمه ..

## mylife079

كلمات لها حكمه ..



الإنسان الناجح هو الذى يغلق فمه قبل أن يغلق الناس آذانهم
ويفتح أذنيه قبل أن يفتح الناس أفواههم".


لا تدع لسانك يشارك عينيك عند انتقاد عيوب الآخرين فلا تنس
انهم مثلك لهم عيون والسن


تستغرق مناقشة المسائل التافهة وقتاً طويلاً لأن بعضنا يعرف عنها
اكثر مما يعرف عن المسائل الهامة


إذا كان لديك رغيفان فكُل أحدهما وتصدق بالأخر" .


عندما يمدح الناس شخصاً ، قليلون يصدقون ذلك وعندما يذمونه فالجميع يصدقون" .


لا يوجد رجل فاشل ولكن يوجد رجل بدأ من القاع وبقى فيه" .


اختر كلامك قبل أن تتحدث وأعط للاختيار وقتاً كافياً لنضج الكلام
فالكلمات كالثمار تحتاج لوقت كاف حتى تنضج" .


كن على حذر من الكريم إذا أهنته ومن اللئيم إذا أكرمته ومن العاقل إذا أحرجته
ومن الأحمق إذا رحمته ".


إذا بلغت القمة فوجه نظرك إلى السفح لترى من عاونك فى الصعود إليها..

----------


## غسان

_لا يوجد رجل فاشل ولكن يوجد رجل بدأ من القاع وبقى فيه" 

يوجد .... فهناك الكثير بدأ من القمة وانتهى به المقام بالقاع 

مشكور محمد_

----------


## دموع الورد

الإنسان الناجح هو الذى يغلق فمه قبل أن يغلق الناس آذانهم
ويفتح أذنيه قبل أن يفتح الناس أفواههم".

*رائع*

----------

